# Catering Thread



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 9, 2006)

Good idea!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 9, 2006)

just beware of disinformation! :razz: 
DATsBBQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> just beware of disinformation! :razz:
> DATsBBQ


Not here... 8-[ 

Good idea!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey, I cater. Anyone in NE Ohio should be aware, that the going price is $35/per plate for one meat and one side!


----------



## Finney (Jun 9, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hey, I cater. Anyone in NE Ohio should be aware, that the going price is $35/per plate for one meat and one side!


And so far... that's how many he's sold.  

So much for the no dis-information. #-o


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ROFL!!!!

Hey I cater some too, and I'd love to see a section for this.  Might attract new members too.


----------



## Griff (Jun 10, 2006)

The new section I'd really like to see is a listing of BBQ joints listed by city and state along with short reviews by members.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2006)

All set---


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Catering area here would be a good idea!!  Keep up the good work!!
> 
> No body would mislead others on purpose would they?  Woodman Im not far south of you, and I get twice that a plate.  I think one of us has been lead astray?   :grin:      #-o
> 
> I sure would like to get 35.00 a plate!!



Where are you at Chuck?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 11, 2006)

You are not also known as "Big Mike" are ya?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, I talked to him on the phone for about an hour one night. Are you going to cook at Nelsonville in October?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, me too! Yes Uncle Bubba, Bruce, Puff, and I will all be at Cabelas I believe.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

Dr of BBQ said:
			
		

> *By the way i like this sight very much. Good post and questions. I cater and do some events although currently I'm pursuing a deal with (all 3 at once) a mall outer edge but high traffic, a Kmart store equally high trafic, and a new Menards, that's going to open in a month to permanently work out of their parking lots. If I get three offers I’ll pick the best if I get one I’ll take it. LOL I also do some events (festivals) and an occasional BBQ competition. I'm not sure if I can post my web site here or not but I'll try it. LOL www.DrofBBQ.com I don't sell anything on my sight but I have some pictures of my food. I'd like to hear what areas of catering (dish type) are getting the most calls from customers? My current hottest item is a Pork Butt Shish Ka Bob.They are very easy to prepare and cheap.People love them.
> Jack@DrofBBQ.com
> PS can I post my logo when I post a reply? If so how do I do that?
> *



No problem posting your site here.  We all have some kind of WWW thing going on.  Nice site by the way.  Parking lot BBQ, now that belongs in the catering area.  And yes you can put up your logo.


----------

